# Would someone please



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Send me some gaddam cigars.

Hey I contribute a lot here. Posting and posting and posting. Some of it is even funny and interesting. What do i get for it? Ring gauge thats what! Have you ever tried to smoke ring gauge? It tastes like ass.

Hey I know you think I have a bunch of cigars. Maybe more than a bunch. But it's a lie, a fabrication. I'm actually a career poor college student who cleans offices in the evening. I even use their internet connection and digital cameras they leave lying around. Sam is really the man with the smokes. He is nice enough to give me some occasionally but the flocker locks it up at night so no freebies for me. He writes reviews in his diary that I copy here occasionally.. hell I never have smoked a Cuban cigar. Do they really taste better?

My wife would kill me if I spent any money on cigars. Can you help a feller out. 

Did I mention that I'm a disabled American Indian veteran?

I'm down to only 3 cigars... A cremosa, tamboril and a grape white owl.. which one is better?

Personally I'd rather mistakenly send cigars to the underserving than to listen to folks who come here with the sole purpose of "warning us". For those respected elsewhere who visit here with only one purpose, it's getting old. If you really came to warn us.. we have mods and this really cool PM system.. use it. Smoke a good one and let us deal with our own issues in our own way.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well said, sir....well said


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Hey Dave:
I can take a picture of one of my cigars and email it to you. You can then place it in your humi and pretend.
Oh, wait a minute, I don't have a camera....can I borrow yours?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I know how you finaced your stash, You sold that bomb that purobrat sent ya on ebay, being the only one of its kind in the world, it fetched a high dollar. 


 


Think I will do some pretend moderating somewhere....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Have you ever tried to smoke ring gauge? It tastes like ass.


Somehow....... this doesn't surprise me at all........

So Dave, do you like to smoke _larger_ size RG????


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

mr.c!
How the hell are you? 
How about driving over for a smoke sometime?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm down to only 3 cigars... A cremosa, tamboril and a grape white owl..


One day I hope to have such riches as these. All I have is 2 cigarette butts in a shoe box.

I dream of cremosa, tamboril, and grape white owl goodnes. But I have recently come across a cache of otterpops. Do you think you'd like to trade one of your awesome cigars for some otterpops?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> mr.c!
> How the hell are you?
> How about driving over for a smoke sometime?


ahh been working a lot, other that that still kicken

just name the time and ill be there


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I've got some Black-n-Milds I'll send you Dave ya mooch.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got a Green Iguana.:w Ask pnoon.:al


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> One day I hope to have such riches as these. All I have is 2 cigarette butts in a shoe box.
> 
> I dream of cremosa, tamboril, and grape white owl goodnes. But I have recently come across a cache of otterpops. Do you think you'd like to trade one of your awesome cigars for some otterpops?


Oh, to have cig butts in a shoe box! I _*DREAM*_ about someday having cig butts in a shoebox!

My humi only has a pair of broken soggy Salem menthol filters I was lucky to fish out of a bus station urinal, still blue from the deodorant disk.

I'm letting them rest for another day or two.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Da Klugs again."


lol


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Socks, I thought Dave just needed socks??????


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hiya fellas. It finally stopped raining here today. Sun came out and the reighbors started chanting and building idols. I think it had been 10 days of rain.

Looks like I missed some drama at the lake today. 

So any DC's i need to track?

C'mon you hoarding bastages! :r


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Send me some gaddam cigars.
> 
> Hey I contribute a lot here. Posting and posting and posting. Some of it is even funny and interesting. What do i get for it? Ring gauge thats what! Have you ever tried to smoke ring gauge? It tastes like ass.
> 
> ...


Mooch!

I got a Moontrance for ya! Batteries included.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Send me some gaddam cigars.
> 
> Hey I contribute a lot here. Posting and posting and posting. Some of it is even funny and interesting. What do i get for it? Ring gauge thats what! Have you ever tried to smoke ring gauge? It tastes like ass.
> 
> ...


Ass...I'd have thought you would get more flavor with a RG like that. Nice post Klugs, I'm with ya man.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

It looks like I missed another one. You can call me clueless if you want to.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Ass...I'd have thought you would get more flavor with a RG like that. Nice post Klugs, I'm with ya man.


Huh? If I'm the ass, ask Dave if he got it.

I doubt Dave was talking about me, BTW. I did call the M word in another thread, but I was rational about it. I made my point and backed off.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NullSmurf said:


> Huh? If I'm the ass, ask Dave if he got it.
> 
> I doubt Dave was talking about me, BTW. I did call the M word in another thread, but I was rational about it. I made my point and backed off.


You must have missed the "respected elsewhere" part. Couldn't have been you.

J/K - you set it up on the tee like that and you gotta expect someone to take a swing.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

^^ True, that.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Personally I'd rather mistakenly send cigars to the underserving than to listen to folks who come here with the sole purpose of "warning us". For those respected elsewhere who visit here with only one purpose, it's getting old. If you really came to warn us.. we have mods and this really cool PM system.. use it. Smoke a good one and let us deal with our own issues in our own way.


Thank you, Dave. I am astounded that someone with less than 20 posts in better than a year as a member can be considered on this forum as a respected community member. How can you be a true member of a community if you only sit on the sidelines except to criticize.

I have put my foot in my mouth on CS on several ocassions, but luckly, I'm not active on any other boards to have someone come in and slam me. I have been put gently back in my place by understanding gorillas, who accomplished the task without bruising my ego to the point that I felt the need to lash out at un-needed personal attacks. And I learned throught that guidance how to improve my interaction on CS.

I have tried to pass this method of respectful teaching on to other noobs that I see making the same mistakes I have made in the past, and often do it with PMs as not to start flame wars. Evidentially this method does not stroke the needs of some others that I have seen here recently.

I guess I can best sum up my feeling by saying "I'm a big boy. If I want to buy into a hard luck story that might be a mooch attempt, then that is my right. I don't need a private dick watching out for me to keep me from stubbing my toe. And if I do contribute to someone that turns out to have been a mooch, what the hell business it that of anyone else, except mine and the person I give sticks to? This need of others to "protect my interest" is misplaced. I don't need it, I don't want it. I learned many years ago to watch out for myself."

But hey, Thanks for playing!

Will try for a bump on Dave, but I think I gave some up for him in the last 2 weeks, so I know what the messege will be!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> I've got a Green Iguana.:w Ask pnoon.:al


Ask ME? Twas Gerry that gifted ya that gem.
And you ain't man enough for that HdM DC. Let me smoke it for ya. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I've got some Black-n-Milds I'll send you Dave ya mooch.


Damn Todd, you have a whole Black and Mild, all I have is the platic tips. I like to suck air through them and hope there is some nicotene residue in the ends to get a buzz.

I can't imagine being able to afford Cremosas or Swishers, wow you all must make alot of money.

And Sean shhowing off his Otterpops, we have icecubes on a stick and we like it, none of that fancy food coloring.

Bastages, you're all bastages!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> One day I hope to have such riches as these. All I have is 2 cigarette butts in a shoe box.
> 
> I dream of cremosa, tamboril, and grape white owl goodnes. But I have recently come across a cache of otterpops. Do you think you'd like to trade one of your awesome cigars for some otterpops?


What do you get if yens brokeback an otterpop?

An otterpoop of course.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

floydp said:


> What do you get if yens brokeback an otterpop?
> 
> An otterpoop of course.


Can I get a _rimshot_? (pun intended)


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Bad Frogs for everyone!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ummmmmmm..........I need sources!!!!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

here...

http://www.sources.com/

LOL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I dont have any cigars !


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

poker said:


> here...
> 
> http://www.sources.com/


Why are you and LeafHog listed as sources for beasteality videos?????
I mean come on, at least research your sources before giving them away.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Personally I'd rather mistakenly send cigars to the underserving than to listen to folks who come here with the sole purpose of "warning us". For those respected elsewhere who visit here with only one purpose, it's getting old. If you really came to warn us.. we have mods and this really cool PM system.. use it. Smoke a good one and let us deal with our own issues in our own way.


AMEN!!



Kayat_Rat said:


> Why are you and LeafHog listed as sources for beasteality videos?????
> I mean come on, at least research your sources before giving them away.


:r


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Send me some gaddam cigars.
> *Hey I sent you some damn cigars, three different flavours and I've yet to see the first review. What are you saving them for? Chew one or two.*
> Hey I contribute a lot here. Posting and posting and posting. Some of it is even funny and interesting. What do i get for it? Ring gauge thats what! Have you ever tried to smoke ring gauge? It tastes like ass.
> *I'm calling PETA on you for eating ass. What a jerk. That's un-American, that's French.*
> ...


:tpd: 
They're our cigars and we understand what's going on, well most of us anyway.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

they are mt cigars and I can give them to whoever I want. I just choose to send them to the good guys on this site.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Holy chit Dave look at that fargin ring gauge on you.


I don't know man...... I've had some pretty sweet tasting ass. And the response..... PRICELESS 

Just call me OLD DIRTY BA$TARD.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Why are you and LeafHog listed as sources for beasteality videos?????
> I mean come on, at least research your sources before giving them away.


I never used them. I'll refer you though!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Did I miss something in the past day? Would I be considered mooching if I asked if I can move into DaKlugs cabinet, and just feed on cigars? :r Now on to search the threads below to see if I can find what ignited this thread.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Send me some gaddam cigars.
> 
> Hey I contribute a lot here. Posting and posting and posting. Some of it is even funny and interesting. What do i get for it? Ring gauge thats what! Have you ever tried to smoke ring gauge? It tastes like ass.
> 
> ...


:r Now thrat was funny. I could not agree with you more.


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Personally I'd rather mistakenly send cigars to the underserving than to listen to folks who come here with the sole purpose of "warning us". For those respected elsewhere who visit here with only one purpose, it's getting old. If you really came to warn us.. we have mods and this really cool PM system.. use it. Smoke a good one and let us deal with our own issues in our own way.


Just to make it clear...I warned no one in my post on the Poriggity I have no cigars thread. I saw something going on here and another board that was obviously connected. I called him on it.

Like it or not folks all cigar internet boards are related. What goes on here is related to what goes on elsewhere. I think Poriggity is a classic example of that.

If you want to send him cigars by all means do so. I think I know of several people here that will not.

If someone would please explain to me why calling out a guy in an obvious mooch attempt was wrong let me know...I'm all ears.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

cigarsarge said:


> Just to make it clear...I warned no one in my post on the Poriggity I have no cigars thread. I saw something going on here and another board that was obviously connected. I called him on it.
> 
> Like it or not folks all cigar internet boards are related. What goes on here is related to what goes on elsewhere. I think Poriggity is a classic example of that.
> 
> ...


It's not that it's wrong Sarge, it's that in over a year you have 14 posts and that's all your posts are about. I've only been here for a few months and through reading the history, the only posts you have are about calling people out about things on other boards and the like. Like Dave said before, it's getting old.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> Just to make it clear...I warned no one in my post on the Poriggity I have no cigars thread. I saw something going on here and another board that was obviously connected. I called him on it.
> 
> Like it or not folks all cigar internet boards are related. What goes on here is related to what goes on elsewhere. I think Poriggity is a classic example of that.
> 
> ...


Well we all should feel so much safer now.










Remember when people take time out of ther busy days to mess with you.. you know that they care.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Well we all should feel so much safer now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some big ears.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

You know what they say about big ears right?



















Big Earmuffs! Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## DooshusBaggus (May 16, 2006)

Thank goodness we have the Sarge to protect us.


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

neoflex said:


> You know what they say about big ears right?
> 
> Big Earmuffs! Sorry couldn't resist.


Looks like I got bigger balls than alot of the folks here. Thanks to you that PMed me with support...You know who you are. Some of you folks "get it".


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Personally I'd rather mistakenly send cigars to the underserving than to listen to folks who come here with the sole purpose of "warning us". For those respected elsewhere who visit here with only one purpose, it's getting old. If you really came to warn us.. we have mods and this really cool PM system.. use it. Smoke a good one and let us deal with our own issues in our own way.


Wow... excellent post Dave THANK YOU.

I feel the need to admit to gutlessness... I wanted to say the same recently but I figured I would get hung to dry and I frankly (no pun intended) I just didn't have the balls to do it.

Yes mooching is an issue but all of the big brother paranoia accusations just make it feel unsafe and un-fun to hang out. Hopefully your post will help cool some jets and we can chill on the accusations from now on.

Thanks again for bringing it up!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> Looks like I got bigger balls than alot of the folks here. Thanks to you that PMed me with support...You know who you are. Some of you folks "get it".


Hey buster, Oh sorry, Sarge it takes balls to participate in a community. Working through good and bad issues within the context of that community and the ups and downs of your life. It takes no balls to come over here and call-out folks where you have little invested. Thought you might be spending your time cleaning up the pass "over there" rather than pontificating here. We've never had a pass stolen like that but what do we know.. were just a bunch of asshats who "don't get it". The issue with most who do what you are doing here, and I'm not accusing you of this as you seem a stand up fellow, is not that we don't get it.. but that they can't sell it.

I thought it was the ears... but ok

"Getting it" seems to be a mantra for the pigeon patrol. You folks that swoop in just to shit on someone then fly away.

Why don't you stick around and learn us up on the "it thing".

Experience dictates that those that talk about themselves "I've got bigger balls than a lot of folks here" are actually compensating for something. The guys with the big ones don't need to croon about it. It's pretty obvious who they are.

You? You're just another pigeon here. Might be a better spoken one. More subtle. But pigeon you be. Do pigeons have big balls? Hell, I've never even seen balls on a pigeon.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Experience dictates that those that talk about themselves "I've got bigger balls than a lot of folks here" are actually compensating for something. They guys with the big ones don't need to croon about it. It's pretty obvious who they are.


Easy to have big balls on the internet. Just say "Mine are huge". Like klugs says, it takes more than that to be a part of the community. We handle things just fine here without the help. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Send me some gaddam cigars.
> 
> Hey I contribute a lot here. Posting and posting and posting. Some of it is even funny and interesting.


You are funny Klugs, don't let anyone tell you different. Just sit and look in the mirror and recite, "Because I'm good enough...I'm smart enough...And doggone it, people like me." A little Stuart Smalley therapy should help lift those spirits.

Thanks for my morning laugh.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Pigeon Patrol....that is good.

I guess I'll never understand the guys from the "other site" who constantly rail on CS, and can't seem to resist continually visiting. 

Someone just let me know that a member "over there" who has been banned at Club Stogie has re-registered with 5 usernames at CS wit the goal of "F***ing with the site. They have even gone as far as using "Proxy IP's" so we can't track them via IP. 

Of course they also posted that the admin at CS is a moron...that we all knew already!

Sarge seemed to have good intentions. I think the best way to handle his concerns would be to PM one of the mods. All you have to say is "check out the mooch...he's doing the same things at site "ABC".


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Dave,

You are almost too funny for your own good! You should have a warning on some of these posts so us old guys don't wet our pants when we read these things!

:r :dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Wetterhorn said:


> Dave,
> 
> You are almost too funny for your own good! You should have a warning on some of these posts so us old guys don't wet our pants when we read these things!
> 
> :r :dr


:tpd:

NSFW = Not Safe For Work

NSFI = Not Safe For the Incontinent


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

cigarsarge said:


> Looks like I got bigger balls than alot of the folks here. Thanks to you that PMed me with support...You know who you are. Some of you folks "get it".


Not quite sure what you're getting at with your big balls comment. As I recall, you also came to "protect" us from PB. Several members here, myself included, posted comments in PB's defense. Might be called showing some balls. And I specifically recall the response you made to one of my posts in PB's defense. "Who the hell is this guy?"

Now I may be new to this hobby of ours, but its comments like those that keep people from particpating. It is a comment from a bully, I don't know if you are a bully or not, I don't know you. But respect is earned, not given. And you may very well be respected elsewhere.

But you are the one who seems not to "get it". The issue people are trying to point out is not that you called Porgitty on his behavior. The issue is that THAT'S ALL YOU DO HERE! do you get it now? People may have a different impression if they saw you contributing HERE, not elsewhere, in other ways. That's just my :2 , of course "who the hell am I?", right?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

pds said:


> Someone just let me know that a member "over there" who has been banned at Club Stogie has re-registered with 5 usernames at CS wit the goal of "F***ing with the site. They have even gone as far as using "Proxy IP's" so we can't track them via IP.


I would suspect I know who it would be, only two or three that are really _anti-CS asshants to the max_ that are evidentially still in their early mental years and into such moronic wastes of time!!

On the plus side, we were able to pick up on their ten-year-old behavior before, we should be able to do it again without trouble, regardless of their attempts to disguise themselves. As Ron White says, "you can't cure stupid".


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> :tpd:
> 
> NSFI = Not Safe For the Incontinent


Well, that had me wringing out my depends!

:dr :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Me, I don't have any problem with how sarge handled this. The original post was a clear mooch and he called it as he saw it. It really doesn't matter to me if he posts on other subjects or not.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Smells like some serious miffage going on here!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

DK:
PM me and I'll send you some smokes. A word of warning though; I don't have any cubans, and I prolly haven't ever smoked any. I do however, have some pretty good NC's though.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Okay....so I missed the whole point or message of this thread. Hell I thought DK really did need smokes:sl I woulda sent him some simply because he IS a contributing member of CS; because I'm naive as hell (up to a point); and I don't mind helping a feller out. So I guess I'm a rube <shrugs shoulders>


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Me, I don't have any problem with how sarge handled this. The original post was a clear mooch and he called it as he saw it. It really doesn't matter to me if he posts on other subjects or not.


:tpd: I again, am inclined to agree.

[email protected]

:ms NCRM


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey buster, Oh sorry, Sarge it takes balls to participate in a community. Working through good and bad issues within the context of that community and the ups and downs of your life. It takes no balls to come over here and call-out folks where you have little invested. Thought you might be spending your time cleaning up the pass "over there" rather than pontificating here. We've never had a pass stolen like that but what do we know.. were just a bunch of asshats who "don't get it". The issue with most who do what you are doing here, and I'm not accusing you of this as you seem a stand up fellow, is not that we don't get it.. but that they can't sell it.
> 
> I thought it was the ears... but ok
> 
> ...


Hmmm, it's becoming clearer to me now:sl


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm off the board for 3 days and I missed the meteor strike... Now I have all of this catching up to do.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Me, I don't have any problem with how sarge handled this. The original post was a clear mooch and he called it as he saw it. It really doesn't matter to me if he posts on other subjects or not.


I agree with you Sean ....regarding his first post.

His second, third and fourth post in the same thread were my issue. The well stated concern and warning were in the first post. The rest was an attack, that if warranted, should be done by a respected and participating member here... not a pigeon.

Squaaaak!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Squaaaak!


*ROFLAMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I agree with you Sean ....regarding his first post.
> 
> His second, third and fourth post in the same thread were my issue. The well stated concern and warning were in the first post. The rest was an attack, that if warranted, should be done by a respected and participating member here... not a pigeon.
> 
> Squaaaak!


Notice what sarge said in the beginning of his post: "None of the FOGS here spoke up about this post so here goes.". It appears to me that he acted because nobody else did.

Sarge made his point and I thought all of his posts in that thread had merit. I did not know about the other pass and I'm not sure anybody else here did either, so whether or not it shoulda, coulda, woulda have been done by somebody here is not germane to the question of whether or not sarge was out of order. I don't think he was. Clearly that was a mooch attempt from somebody who looks like they are in over their head insofar as trades/passes are concerned given what they can/want to spend on cigars. Thats simply what sarge pointed out. Whether or not sarge is more active on other boards does not seem to be a relevant point here.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

15 posts [nothing positive contributed], 70 nope 69 RG [again, nothing positive contributed]. If a person does not want to contribute then why are they here? My thought for the day.

Everyone have a good one. [seriously]


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Notice what sarge said in the beginning of his post: "None of the FOGS here spoke up about this post so here goes.". It appears to me that he acted because nobody else did.
> 
> Sarge made his point and I thought all of his posts in that thread had merit. I did not know about the other pass and I'm not sure anybody else here did either, so whether or not it shoulda, coulda, woulda have been done by somebody here is not germane to the question of whether or not sarge was out of order. I don't think he was. Clearly that was a mooch attempt from somebody who looks like they are in over their head insofar as trades/passes are concerned given what they can/want to spend on cigars. Thats simply what sarge pointed out. Whether or not sarge is more active on other boards does not seem to be a relevant point here.


Sean I respect you and what you have said here. But isn't it a valid point of view that while you and some others may know Sarge from elsewhere and have great respect for him, that here there are many BOTL's who do not know him at all? I am willing to take it on faith that Sarge is a standup guy. But even if he were the be all and end all of the cigar world, even if elsewhere he has all of the respect (and deserved respect) in the world, what does all of that mean if here he is a relatively unknown commodity? Isn't it to be expected that those who call this place home would be a little indignant as to a relavatively unknown wildcard berating one of the other members here? I simply believe that there are two sides of the issue, 1) Sarge's intentions, and 2) how those intentions are perceived by those who reside here. I will get off my soapbox now


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"Looks like I got bigger balls than alot of the folks here. Thanks to you that PMed me with support...You know who you are. Some of you folks "get it"."

Sorry, when someone gets on this site with all of 15 posts and starts saying he's got bigger balls than "alot" of us, I'm put off. I don't give a sh#t how much respect he has on any other board, the respect you get here is what you've earned. You don't earn anything by calling out our regular members...at least not with me.


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

By what I have read it is ok to mooch. By Daves admission to me you folks would have got around to making fun of the moocher...Like that is gonna solve anything. Hell you might as well ignore it.

Dave I'm disapointed in you. I asked you several direct questions via pm. All you did was dance around the issues...No direct answer. Why was that? I must have made some sense. If not I feel you would have made an effort to set me straight.

You then post ridiculous pictures to taunt me. If you expect a meltdown from me...It ain't gonna happen Buster.

It takes no balls to ignore a problem. It takes a set to point one out and take action.

If you are gonna condone behavior such as harboring mooches and shills you may as well post it in the rules you keep refering me to.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Easy to have big balls on the internet. Just say "Mine are huge". Like klugs says, it takes more than that to be a part of the community. We handle things just fine here without the help. Thanks anyway.


Dont say things like that around Vito !

Oh yeh he is dead anyway ! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Double posted


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This argument is a bunch of :BS

Dave condoning mooching?? :r

If anything he has been VERY direct in addressing the subject *YET* tackful.... especially compared to cigarsarge.

Sarge... you have been here a short time... and how much time you have spent on other forums doesn't really mean a lot when most here do not know you from Adam. You have 16 posts as of this writing and *14* of them are harshly going after the subject or members. I would bet that at one time or another you have told a noob "stick around, get to know people and soon enough you will be involved in the passes and such"

Wouldn't this fit for you too even if your intentions are noble, accurate, well intentioned etc. etc???

Now you are going after the member that has more RG (PLEASE READ RESPECT!!!) than any member here.... is this how you make friends and get your point across? Don't you think that a more subtle approach might be more effective in dealing with mooching than getting people riled up by bucking one of the most active members we have?

This is the Club Stogie community... NOT the cigars on the entire net forum... yes there might be some useful information "out there" that could be benefited from but not when it is being delivered the way it is by someone NEW TO THIS COMMUNITY.

Hang out.. get to know people (in this CS community) enjoy your stay... make friends.... maybe ease up a little?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> By what I have read it is ok to mooch. By Daves admission to me you folks would have got around to making fun of the moocher...Like that is gonna solve anything. Hell you might as well ignore it.
> 
> Dave I'm disapointed in you. I asked you several direct questions via pm. All you did was dance around the issues...No direct answer. Why was that? I must have made some sense. If not I feel you would have made an effort to set me straight.
> 
> ...


All your "direct questions" were answered in the short form in my PM's " You have no stripes here" and in the long form if you can read between the .. Squaaaks! With your permission I would be glad to post your PM's and my responses if you wish. Otherwise leave them out of your manufactured discussion here. I think you used "other than against the rules" when referring to your actions, 3 times in your PM's. Yup you're just a fine fellow.

When did this become about you? Why do you care in the context of Club Stogie about anything that happens here. The answer is that you do not. Every foray you make into our community is based upon things which have happened elsewhere. Squaaak! The only context we know you here is well Squaaak!!

We have condoned no behavior. Other than the pitiful mooching post, the rest of this is speculation on your part about what might happen. Squaaak! Do a little search on the word Essay and see what you find. 

We get mooching posts here all the time just like every board does. We all deal with it. It just gets dealt with differently in different places.

Squaak!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Franksmith said:


> This is the Club Stogie community... NOT the cigars on the entire net forum... yes there might be some useful information "out there" that could be benefited from but not when it is being delivered the way it is by someone NEW TO THIS COMMUNITY.


:tpd:

My point exactly from earlier. If Sarge would hang out *here*, make POSITIVE contributions *here*, spread his cigar knowledge *here*, we could get to know him, and probably respect him *here*. As it is, sarge is like a wayward parent in a divorce situation that visits his kids once a month (about his post average), and spends the time with the children fussing at, and belittling them. And then he wonders why the children groan everytime he comes to visit.

To be a part of a family, and earn the right to critize, you have to be an active, contributing part of the family. There's nothing magical about that formula, its known and accepted through all phases of our society.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Squaak!


thanks for that dave it looks like you have a termed something new here on cs
squakers, well thats right up there with trollers


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Personally I'd rather mistakenly send cigars to the underserving than to listen to folks who come here with the sole purpose of "warning us". For those respected elsewhere who visit here with only one purpose, it's getting old. If you really came to warn us.. we have mods and this really cool PM system.. use it. Smoke a good one and let us deal with our own issues in our own way.





SvilleKid said:


> I guess I can best sum up my feeling by saying "I'm a big boy. If I want to buy into a hard luck story that might be a mooch attempt, then that is my right. I don't need a private dick watching out for me to keep me from stubbing my toe. And if I do contribute to someone that turns out to have been a mooch, what the hell business it that of anyone else, except mine and the person I give sticks to? This need of others to "protect my interest" is misplaced. I don't need it, I don't want it. I learned many years ago to watch out for myself."


This running from forum to forum "telling" on people is the worst case of juvenile bullshit that I've ever seen. Are you people so naive that you think we don't read other forums? 

We don't have any balls? It takes a lot of balls for people to run from forum to forum with this bullshit you're spewing and then run home to the safety of their "friends". Or is it that people got banned for throwing temper tantrums because they didn't get their way and now they're sending out their puppets to do their bidding for them. Sounds as if to me people need to grow a set first or have them to begin with before they lose them.

Now their standard response is "I've been around forums for a lot longer than you" or "I've forgotten more about cigar forums than you'll ever know" or my favorite, "You'll never get it". Just more juvenile crap spewing out of their mouths.

But wait, there's the internet "Bad Asses". The "Don't mess with me" or "I'm going to f**k them all" types. If they ever had to come out from behind a keyboard they'd run like frightened little girls. Talk about Cowards. Just another example of those who don't have a set.

If we're so stupid and this forum is so lame, then STFU and GTFO. As you sit there and gloat about the support you receive, stop and think about all the laughter you're getting.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

catfishm2 said:


> This running from forum to forum "telling" on people is the worst case of juvenile bullshit that I've ever seen. Are you people so naive that you think we don't read other forums?
> 
> We don't have any balls? It takes a lot of balls for people to run from forum to forum with this bullshit you're spewing and then run home to the safety of their "friends". Or is it that people got banned for throwing temper tantrums because they didn't get their way and now they're sending out their puppets to do their bidding for them. Sounds as if to me people need to grow a set first or have them to begin with before they lose them.
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

I refuse to post on this thread....


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I just have one thing to say here. I posted my peace in the other thread, did my apologizing, and am sending back any bombs to people that may have sent them, as I didn't intend that first thread I started to be a mooch. Whether or not the members here choose to believe me, thats totally up to them. What I will say however is, what is not mentioned. When I found that the casa fuente that Im putting in the box pass was damaged, I posted up on that board, and let them know the wrapper was cracked, but it was still smokeable. I then asked the guys involved in the pass if I should still put it in, although it is damaged. I got a resounding YES to it, so it will go in, and I do plan on grabbing a few good NC's from a local shop to put in as well. Just thought I'd clarify it. Its not like I didn't tell the guys that something had happened to that casa fuente. 

Scott


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I just have one thing to say here. I posted my peace in the other thread, did my apologizing, and am sending back any bombs to people that may have sent them, as I didn't intend that first thread I started to be a mooch. Whether or not the members here choose to believe me, thats totally up to them. What I will say however is, what is not mentioned. When I found that the casa fuente that Im putting in the box pass was damaged, I posted up on that board, and let them know the wrapper was cracked, but it was still smokeable. I then asked the guys involved in the pass if I should still put it in, although it is damaged. I got a resounding YES to it, so it will go in, and I do plan on grabbing a few good NC's from a local shop to put in as well. Just thought I'd clarify it. Its not like I didn't tell the guys that something had happened to that casa fuente.
> 
> Scott


Scott, hang in there. This too shall pass, just don't get your nose out of joint like that other guy, and decide it is better to just leave! I appreciate the way you have handled this storm without name calling or other attempts at chest puffing. Chalk it up to experience, keep your passes in order and keep on posting your opinions on the subject's you feel like talking about. Many noobs would have already self destructed by now and put both feet firmly in their mouths.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Svillekid, I like it here too much to leave bro! 
Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Now their standard response is "I've been around forums for a lot longer than you" or "I've forgotten more about cigar forums than you'll ever know" or my favorite, "You'll never get it". Just more juvenile crap spewing out of their mouths.
> 
> If we're so stupid and this forum is so lame, then STFU and GTFO. As you sit there and gloat about the support you receive, stop and think about all the laughter you're getting.


Well said Mark.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe you should send those bombs to people who didn't send them. Like to another person who bombed you so everyone ends up getting something they didn't send out (like a magic multipass). Ok maybe not, but that would be kinda wacky.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Thats actually not a bad idea.. I do have a bomb I got from someone, wonder if I should shoot him a PM, and see if he'd mind me passing it forward... 
Scott


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Scott, hang in there. This too shall pass, just don't get your nose out of joint like that other guy, and decide it is better to just leave! I appreciate the way you have handled this storm without name calling or other attempts at chest puffing. Chalk it up to experience, keep your passes in order and keep on posting your opinions on the subject's you feel like talking about. Many noobs would have already self destructed by now and put both feet firmly in their mouths.


:tpd: Several nails hit right on the head.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Scott,
your doing allright man.

Hang in there and enjoy a smoke..


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

cigarsarge said:


> Looks like I got bigger balls than alot of the folks here. Thanks to you that PMed me with support...You know who you are. Some of you folks "get it".


Just for the record, it takes no balls whatsoever to piss in a bed that isn't your own.

This thing has dragged on too much. This board should be about sharing our passion for cigars. If anybody wants to a be in a grade 7 pissing match every day there are plenty of boards for that.

I'm willing to acccept Scott's comments at face value, assume he has learned something, and move on.

Sarge, your big balls and all should be directed to some positive contributions to this site. 95% put down posts tells people what the agenda is pretty clear. I think you're better than that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Just for the record, it takes no balls whatsoever to piss in a bed that isn't your own.
> 
> This thing has dragged on too much. This board should be about sharing our passion for cigars. If anybody wants to a be in a grade 7 pissing match every day there are plenty of boards for that.
> 
> ...


I can live with all that Sean.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

As can I Sean. Nice post bro!
Agreed
Scott


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Scott, hang in there. This too shall pass, just don't get your nose out of joint like that other guy, and decide it is better to just leave! I appreciate the way you have handled this storm without name calling or other attempts at chest puffing. Chalk it up to experience, keep your passes in order and keep on posting your opinions on the subject's you feel like talking about. Many noobs would have already self destructed by now and put both feet firmly in their mouths.


...well said.

Hey Scott,

Just wanted to say that I have been following the posts all along the way. Being new to the forum, I thought it was best to stay out of it and let the "elders" resolve it.

I *also* think you handled things with character and your apologies seemed sincere. 
I hope you *do* keep posting here and when things get back on track for you on the financial front ... sit back and enjoy a couple of good cigars!

Blake


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Blake,
I will do my friend. I may be limited in my smokes, but it doesn't mean I won't enjoy the ones I do have  Things will turn around, as they always do!
Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm glad you have some thick skin and decided to stay Scott. While I do think your thread was poorly worded and definitely had a "mooch" factor, I think you've seen why some of us felt that way....smooth sailing is what I wish for you now.

My main reason for posting here was the sarge's input. While I feel that sometimes it's necessary to call out certain things that go on in the jungle, I think we as a community are perfectly capable of taking care of things ourselves. Maybe the reason no "FOGs" called it out was they felt there was no need to at that point. A lot of wise people here, and yes, some Newbs who might learn a cheap lesson by bombing someone they shouldn't. I take offense to someone who comes in just to say "You have no balls because you didn't call (insert name) out".....maybe we just didn't feel it was necessary at that point. We can take care of our own house. Please feel free to contribute, and then maybe I'll have some use for your input. When your input is always negative, it means little here. I hope sarge decides to be a member of this community and not just the self-appointed "mooch-police". If not, I guess I'll just find my first occassion to use that ignore feature.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Well put Icehog. I agree. After reading over the original post of mine numerous times, I see where it could have that MOOCH factor. I realize that now, and plan on moving on. As far as putting Sarge on ignore.. Don't do that! Hell, Im not even at that point yet. He just voiced his opinion, and although I didn't agree with it, I can see where he was coming from.. until he started to personally attack my actions, and then he proceeded to bring stuff from ANOTHER board on here. That was where he went wrong, but regardless, his original reply was just a "calling out" of sorts, and I can respect that.. it is after all his opinion. Everyone is entitled to thier opinion, and it doesn't mean that everyone has to agree with that opinion 
Scott


----------



## 7DIG7 (May 5, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I just have one thing to say here. I posted my peace in the other thread, did my apologizing, and am sending back any bombs to people that may have sent them, as I didn't intend that first thread I started to be a mooch.
> 
> Scott


Hey Poriggity. I don't see any reason for you to send back any bombs you get. People sent you those because they wanted to. In the "what is a bomb" thread it states that a bomb holds no obligations of pay back or retaliation. I could see how you feel the need to do that but I think a better approach is to just stick around, be the post whore you are, hehe  , and when you can afford it, do some bombing runs yourself.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Agreed, but I still would feel better at least offering. I don't want these guys to feel like they "have" to bomb me based on something stupid I said. If they refuse, then thats fine, but Im still offering. As far as being a post whore..... Year.. thats me 
Scott


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

God said:


> I refuse to post on this thread....


Me too...


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

This thread is dangerous. I tried measuring my balls and I hurt myself.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

punch said:


> This thread is dangerous. I tried measuring my balls and I hurt myself.


:r did you use that steel protractor?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> This running from forum to forum "telling" on people is the worst case of juvenile bullshit that I've ever seen. Are you people so naive that you think we don't read other forums?
> 
> We don't have any balls? It takes a lot of balls for people to run from forum to forum with this bullshit you're spewing and then run home to the safety of their "friends". Or is it that people got banned for throwing temper tantrums because they didn't get their way and now they're sending out their puppets to do their bidding for them. Sounds as if to me people need to grow a set first or have them to begin with before they lose them.
> 
> ...


:tpd: What Fish Head said. If I was ever to be heard using such language!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

punch said:


> This thread is dangerous. I tried measuring my balls and I hurt myself.


I'm married so theres nothing to measure! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

floydp said:


> I'm married so theres nothing to measure! :r


All you gotta do is ask Uncle...

Every now and then I do and she will even let me borrow them as long as I do not leave the house


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Every now and then I do and she will even let me borrow them as long as I do not leave the house [/QUOTE]

I hear ya...

:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> This running from forum to forum "telling" on people is the worst case of juvenile bullshit that I've ever seen. Are you people so naive that you think we don't read other forums?
> 
> We don't have any balls? It takes a lot of balls for people to run from forum to forum with this bullshit you're spewing and then run home to the safety of their "friends". Or is it that people got banned for throwing temper tantrums because they didn't get their way and now they're sending out their puppets to do their bidding for them. Sounds as if to me people need to grow a set first or have them to begin with before they lose them.
> 
> ...


very good post Mark but now I want to make it complicated for you... can you make this into a poem??? LOL I'm growing accustomed to seeing your words in poem form so do you think you could do that??

And Frank.. don't ask!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

One of the most appealing things for me about CS is the (almost) total absence of unpleasant, thoughtless trash that passes for discussion or humor elsewhere. Similarly, a self-rightious in-your-face vigilante campaign is just plain mean-spirited, which is not the spirit of this forum. Nice guys finish first here.

I'm glad to read what folks posted. If you don't say what's right this forum isn't immune from slipping into a cesspool. Mods will only guide a tone that the members demand.

Or - _All that's needed for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing._
- Edmund Burke, whoever he was.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> And Frank.. don't ask!!!


:r :r


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey buster, Oh sorry, Sarge it takes balls to participate in a community. Working through good and bad issues within the context of that community and the ups and downs of your life. It takes no balls to come over here and call-out folks where you have little invested. Thought you might be spending your time cleaning up the pass "over there" rather than pontificating here. We've never had a pass stolen like that but what do we know.. were just a bunch of asshats who "don't get it". The issue with most who do what you are doing here, and I'm not accusing you of this as you seem a stand up fellow, is not that we don't get it.. but that they can't sell it.
> 
> I thought it was the ears... but ok
> 
> ...


I shit on no one...The guy I called out shit on you and this forum. He took people here to be an easy mark. There are some generous people here that came to his "rescue". That is the simple truth...Choose to see it or not.

Dave...You attempted to take the focus off the issue by ridiculing me. You stooped to a childish level by posting stupid little pictures and nasty comments. Yes...You pissed me off a small bit but not enough to bring this debate to the level you wanted. You have banned folks for doing exactly what you did.

You folks have at it...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> I shit on no one...The guy I called out shit on you and this forum. He took people here to be an easy mark.


That is a little melodramatic, IMHO.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> I shit on no one...The guy I called out shit on you and this forum. He took people here to be an easy mark. There are some generous people here that came to his "rescue". That is the simple truth...Choose to see it or not.
> 
> Dave...You attempted to take the focus off the issue by ridiculing me. You stooped to a childish level by posting stupid little pictures and nasty comments. Yes...You pissed me off a small bit but not enough to bring this debate to the level you wanted. You have banned folks for doing exactly what you did.
> 
> You folks have at it...


Cigarsarge,
Would it put your mind to rest if I were to send you a bomb? Id be more than happy to spend some money at my local b&m in Redlands to send you a bomb, if it would make you understand that the original thread I started had no intentions of mooching, whether I worded it wrong or not. I understand it sounded that way, and sounded like a mooch, but that was NOT my intention, and Im not really sure how much clearer I can state that to you.
Scott


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

what an avitar cigarsarge was that your idea or forced upon you 
:r :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ms. Floydp said:


> And Frank.. don't ask!!!


Doh!

:r


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Cigarsarge,
> Would it put your mind to rest if I were to send you a bomb? Id be more than happy to spend some money at my local b&m in Redlands to send you a bomb, if it would make you understand that the original thread I started had no intentions of mooching, whether I worded it wrong or not. I understand it sounded that way, and sounded like a mooch, but that was NOT my intention, and Im not really sure how much clearer I can state that to you.
> Scott


No thanks...I have plenty. If you must bomb someone bomb someone truly in need. I'm sure some newbie woiuld love some cigars.

Edit...Your fearless leader made the avatar...Feble attempt at humor.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds good to me Sarge. Thank you for your honest opinions, and please feel free to stick around and contribute more to this forum. Now, can we get past this, or is it going to be the thread that never ends?

Scott


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Sounds good to me Sarge. Thank you for your honest opinions, and please feel free to stick around and contribute more to this forum. Now, can we get past this, or is it going to be the thread that never ends?
> 
> Scott


I've made my point...Some agree...Some don't.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

That is true, and thats the way everything works in life.. not everyone is going to agree, and you and I will just have to agree to disagree I suppose.
Scott


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> Edit...Your fearless leader made the avatar...Feble attempt at humor.


Our fearless leader has a great sence of humor, doesnt he?..:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> Our fearless leader has a great sence of humor, doesnt he?..:r


He also does great poems... this sure seems like good time and place for one


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> I shit on no one...The guy I called out shit on you and this forum. He took people here to be an easy mark. There are some generous people here that came to his "rescue". That is the simple truth...Choose to see it or not.
> 
> Dave...You attempted to take the focus off the issue by ridiculing me. You stooped to a childish level by posting stupid little pictures and nasty comments. Yes...You pissed me off a small bit but not enough to bring this debate to the level you wanted. You have banned folks for doing exactly what you did.
> 
> You folks have at it...


Gee Sarge don't go away mad&#8230;

Couple things. A bit overboard? Yup. But it started out as a lil fun and escalated due to your posts. All ears and Big balls to name a couple. Nasty? Maybe a little but mostly the truth as I see it. You should understand that as you appear to operate under the "you typed it so it must be so" banner. If you were well intended please reread the first post in this thread. A quick PM and some independent verification by a Mod not just you typing here, and these things can be handled as they should. Understand we give everyone the benefit of the doubt. Cynics would postulate that the method used was to get your props, but lets stay postitve here. Your sig line "over there" is interesting "Don't F&#$ with me". Look around here, do you see anyone with that kind of persona? Just very different places. Doesn't make either better than the other, just different.

You had no cigars at stake here. You have not mentioned that you had any at stake elsewhere. So what was your personal motivation? Care and concern for us here? It appeared a target issue only. Only you can answer that but you have not demonstrated that to be the case in your current body of work on this forum. Only you can change that.

Your intentions are really the issue. Any factual misrepresentations in my posts other than you probably don't actually make squaking noises? It's my opinion that you and your kind do not care about our community here. You appear to care only about "being the man" and it takes your collective actions to be so but that is a different story and an impression as I don't know you. I'm just one person here, come and contribute as you wish. Just don't expect to be able to do as you wish without some mockery when it's deserved. It's usually in better spirit than you have experienced from me, I can be a real dick sometimes. Most of the rest of the folks here are much nicer.

If you want to contribute in a positive way.. that keyboard is right in front of you. You smoke cigars don't you? We have that in common.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

All I know is that I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Gei....oh wait...wrong thread.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

poker said:


> All I know is that I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Gei....oh wait...wrong thread.


:r Thats why you are the man.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> If you want to contribute in a positive way.. that keyboard is right in front of you. You smoke cigars don't you? We have that in common.


Couldn't agree more, that is why I'm here.........


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

cigarsarge said:


> I shit on no one...The guy I called out shit on you and this forum.


I have no problem with your first three posts.

What I have a problem with is "I have big balls" crap, then your prancing over to multiple other boards to get stroked.

You need their crying and giggling "sarge is such a tough guy, those stogie people are all :tg " as validation, somehow? Pretty lame if you want my opinion.


----------



## TomDelay (May 10, 2005)

Some say that I have big balls ..... but I think the sarge beats me.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> No thanks...I have plenty. If you must bomb someone bomb someone truly in need. I'm sure some newbie woiuld love some cigars.
> 
> Edit...Your fearless leader made the avatar...*Feble* attempt at humor.


Correction: it's spelled feeble and no capitalization is needed.


----------



## TomDelay (May 10, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Correction: it's spelled feeble and no capitalization is needed.


Don't forget "woiuld" ... he spelled "would" wrong.

Giggle ...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I have said it before, so here goes. We at CS have evolved from the lower mammals and no longer eat our young. Give it up. We choose a different approach to parenting here, go with the flow, or go away. Nobody wants to argue about this anymore.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

TomDelay said:


> Don't forget "woiuld" ... he spelled "would" wrong.
> 
> Giggle ...


Sorry, I missed that one.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

opusxox said:


> I have said it before, so here goes. We at CS have evolved from the lower mammals and no longer eat our young. Give it up. We choose a different approach to parenting here, go with the flow, or go away. Nobody wants to argue about this anymore.


Yep - this child needs to be put to bed - so okay - group hug everbody 

Ron


----------

